# The Swamp Stomp is almost here!



## Chris Fraize (May 4, 2006)

Hello all,

The Swamp Stomp is almost here! With all the rain weve been getting. it makes for a very muddy run!
We have trophies, t-shirts and hats! Prize raffles and 50/50 raffles, food and fun! 
What more could you ask for?

Take a look at
http://www.madmaine.com/stomp


April Fraize


----------

